# 24 Hours of Booty - Atlanta



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Is back for a second year in Atlanta at Stone Mtn Park. This time the 1.4 mile loop has been replaced with a 5.8 mile route. If anyone is on the fence they should really give it a try. Our team from The Lounge (Team Collin) had an awesome time and will be back again this year. The Charlotte location registration has closed and only the "reboot" option is available there however Atlanta's registration is still open.


----------

